# Happy Birthday to Meeeeee!!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I'm officially an old bat today. I am DIRTY THIRTY!! :smthumbup:

During my twenties, I felt like I was completing an obstacle course. There were so many hard lessons and growing towards being independent. I had to learn to rein in my emotions and deal with the abuse I suffered in childhood. I did so many stupid things that could have easily led to my death-risky decisions.

My relationship with my mother has evolved as I have matured, just like my marriage. My husband met me when I was 25 and he is so happy to see how wiser and easier to deal with I have become. God bless that man for his patience. :rofl:

We are going out for a late breakfast and then we are taking a romantic overnight at a B&B. Can't wait to frolic in the hot tub and roll around in a different bed. Hotel sex is so exciting for some reason.

Normally, my birthdays are a one day low key affair. Since this is a milestone, I am celebrating more than once. My father is taking me out for dinner this weekend and next week I am having a drink with my girlfriends. 

I am looking forward to this decade of new insights, a new career and even more grey hairs. I still get carded at this age, which makes me laugh but it is also very flattering. I have been the legal drinking age for more than ten years! :rofl::rofl: Love when little pipsqueaks try to ask for ID. 

Had to share my birthday with my TAM crew! :smthumbup:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a wonderful time on your little get-away!! My 30s have been the best years of my life thus far 

:birthday:

i can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy bday FYD!

and don't worry at all about the numerical digit at the beginning of your years in age, it is just another day - one worth celebrating for sure but definitely not something to fear or have angst towards (that occurs when you turn 35, lol j/k)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lon said:


> Happy bday FYD!
> 
> and don't worry at all about the numerical digit at the beginning of your years in age, it is just another day - one worth celebrating for sure but definitely not something to fear or have angst towards (*that occurs when you turn 35, lol j/k)*


:rofl: HA! Yes.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

I remember turning 30. Vaguely.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

For OP!!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: LadyFrog, only you would tell me to make sure my husband spanks me tonight.

Wow, a retro birthday sign!!  Too funny. Thanks Gaia!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

happy birthday fyd.
enjoy your week end


----------



## azul (Apr 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

And my granny says: Don't nothin get old but clothes.

And I say: Even they come back in style.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh you are so young! Frolicing around in the hot tub is oh so much fun.  

Just don't do what my husband did a few days ago, darn I wished I had this on video....we had this hot tub underneath these oak trees out in the bush, well he was naked out there trying to put the cover back on, didn't know what he was doing...and he fell right smack on his back in the dirt ...BOOM! He comes in asking me if he had mud on his back. I'm like [email protected]#$%^&

Good thing he didn't get hurt, that would have been a site!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wishing you a really lovely birthday, girl!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy B-day FYD!!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday FYD! The 30's ROCKED.... I grew up and figured myself out, raised the little kids, busy...but great. And then the 40's came.... and they are even awesomer.

You're gonna love this!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
Happy birthday firstyeardown
happy birthday to you.

:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Happy birthday! Have a GREAT one!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well Happy Birthday to you!!!

You are soooo young!!

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Happy birthday, 30s ain't so bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh you are so young! Frolicing around in the hot tub is oh so much fun.
> 
> Just don't do what my husband did a few days ago, darn I wished I had this on video....we had this hot tub underneath these oak trees out in the bush, well he was naked out there trying to put the cover back on, didn't know what he was doing...and he fell right smack on his back in the dirt ...BOOM! He comes in asking me if he had mud on his back. I'm like [email protected]#$%^&
> 
> Good thing he didn't get hurt, that would have been a site!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: You have me laughing loud in my apartment! Just the visual is very slapstick and hilarious. Naked man falls on his ass-priceless. 

Hope you post about your trip! :smthumbup:

I had a wonderful and romantic time with my husband. We were in the hot tub during the day, had a sinfully decadent dinner and made love like it was going out of style. This is also a holiday weekend in Canada, so he is off on Monday.

I'm having dinner with my parents and my youngest bro tomorrow.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Happy Birthday FYD! The 30's ROCKED.... I grew up and figured myself out, raised the little kids, busy...but great. And then the 40's came.... and they are even awesomer.
> 
> You're gonna love this!


:iagree::iagree: Thanks babe. I am looking forward to my thirties.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


>


Sure... one up me why don't ya....


----------

